# Submit photo



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have noticed that some (newer?) members hit 'submit photo' when they post and sometimes there's not even a photo there. So I assume it is a little misleading as they may think by hitting 'submit photo' they can upload/post pictures. Here's some clarifications on this topic:

If you want to upload pictures in your post, hit 'Go advanced' and then look for 'Manage Attachments'. Make sure your pics are small enough. If you need to resize them and don't know how, follow the link provided on the homepage in the far right column.

If you want to add/change your avatar or signature, go to User CP and choose accordingly.

When you hit 'Submit photo', that means there is a posted picture that you would like to nominate as 'Great photo'.

Hope that helps all the newbies and those who couldn't figure out how to share pics with us. Now people, show us your new skills and post and nominate hoto: hoto: hoto:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks, Maryam! It took me a couple tries to figure that one out. You're right, it's a little confusing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Good post, Maryam. I'm sure it can be quite confusing to newbies as they try to learn their way around.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Maryam, I have been here since last fall, and I haven't figured that out yet. I am going to try it soon!
Gina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, great instructions! I also want to add that if you have a picture uploaded on a website such as flickr or photobucket that you can easily insert it into your post by pressing the little icon on top of the reply box that looks like a mountain and putting in the image URL. This way you don't have to worry about resizing.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane and Gina, can't wait to see more pics then!

Carolina, thanks for adding that info, I was hoping you'd see this thread and explain that part, thanks.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks! That information was VERY helpful!! Here's miss Sasha fresh from getting a drink out of her water bowl....lol.....it seems like she sticks her entire face down in the water!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Now that's what I call following instructions successfully! I love the look on her little face, LOL.


----------

